
In search of my grandfather's gold - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180802-in-search-of-my-grandfathers-gold
======
ada1981
I felt like this ended abruptly, anyone else?

~~~
rurban
At least he didn't give away the secrets of the hand panners. If you know
where you'll still find a lot. Almost everywhere in tertiary mountains.

